# Any mods to the new MES 40" yet?



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 6, 2010)

I just drove to Utah to pick up my new MES from Sams Club (well, and to visit my family for the holidays, hehe).  I love making a great product even better.  Seen a lot of Mods from the older units, but none yet to the new one.  For anyone that has jumped on the new MES, is there anything that your thinking about modifiing, or anything you don't like about the unit that mabe we can brainstorm and come up with a solution?  I figured while I was here, what a better way to season it and break it in (seasoning it as we speak along with my new AMNS) than to smoke some meat, cheese, and nuts for my mom and siblings for C-mas presents.  Really looking forward to everyones comments and ideas.  Happy smoking!!  Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

You can always use this simple mod, if you can actually call it a mod.

It works great for keeping bugs from going in through your open exhaust vent, and only cost about $3.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96486/mes-vent-simple-mod

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 6, 2010)

yrrndsmoker said:


> I just drove to Utah to pick up my new MES from Sams Club (well, and to visit my family for the holidays, hehe).  I love making a great product even better.  Seen a lot of Mods from the older units, but none yet to the new one.  For anyone that has jumped on the new MES, is there anything that your thinking about modifiing, or anything you don't like about the unit that mabe we can brainstorm and come up with a solution?  I figured while I was here, what a better way to season it and break it in (seasoning it as we speak along with my new AMNS) than to smoke some meat, cheese, and nuts for my mom and siblings for C-mas presents.  Really looking forward to everyones comments and ideas.  Happy smoking!!  Jeff


I have been looking into moding my older 40'' to have all the features of the new MES 40''. I got all the part Numbers for all the new added features of the new unit. I called Masterbuilt but most of the parts will not be available till sometime in Dec. I am defiantly going to add the new controller and remote.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I have been looking into moding my older 40'' to have all the features of the new MES 40''. I got all the part Numbers for all the new added features of the new unit. I called Masterbuilt but most of the parts will not be available till sometime in Dec. I am defiantly going to add the new controller and remote.


Texacajun,
That remote is AWESOME!

Smoked some Stuffz Burgers yesterday (will post when I get the pics up on the Mac):

So I'm sitting in "my chair", watching Penn State fall behind Northwestern "21-0".

I got Stuffz in the MES 40.

I got the smoker set for 170˚.

I push the "Meat temp" button, and the burgers seem to be going up a hair too fast.

Don't want them to get too "done" before they go to the grill for finishing.

I push the "set temp" button, and run the temp down to 155˚.

A few minutes later the smoker temp is at 155˚.

Stuffz slows down enough to take them out at 115˚ at 5 minutes before Supper, and finish on the Weber "Q".

The only two things that lousy remote can't do is tell me how much smoke I got going out there, 

and I can't figure out how to get it to control my Direct TV DVR!!!!

It needs a "Pause" & "Fast Forward" button!

Hmmm, can we Mod' that???

The smoke part is not a problem, because once I get my AMNS going just right, I don't have to see it---I know it's just right.

New fangled instruments are AWESOME!

Oh, BTW---That game I was watching???? 

Penn State was behind 21-0, with 51 seconds left in the first half.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Penn State won 35-21.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Life is Great!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Any idea yet of the cost for a new controller and remote?

 


Texacajun said:


> I have been looking into moding my older 40'' to have all the features of the new MES 40''. I got all the part Numbers for all the new added features of the new unit. I called Masterbuilt but most of the parts will not be available till sometime in Dec. I am defiantly going to add the new controller and remote.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Any idea yet of the cost for a new controller and remote?




 I have no idea the service rep I spoke to at masterbuilt told me that they would not be available till Dec. The remote and controller are to separate parts they don't come as a kit. I think the new controller will work it has the same connectors. I will keep you updated with any new information on the MOD.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 7, 2010)

I own both the old 40" MES and just picked up a new 40" MES with remote.

Let me swap controllers and see if it fires up the old one.

Todd


----------



## texacajun (Nov 7, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I own both the old 40" MES and just picked up a new 40" MES with remote.
> 
> Let me swap controllers and see if it fires up the old one.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd

I think the RF transmitter for the remote is in the controller. So the swap should allow the use of the remote.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Todd! Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## mesuser (Nov 11, 2010)

The new controller will work on the smokers that have lights and meat-probes only (30 or 40). I took my unit apart and noticed that there is a wireless transmitter in the controller head. So The head unit and the remote work together. I replaced this unit with my old smoker and it worked on it as well as the new one. Hope this helps.


----------



## geerock (Nov 14, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I own both the old 40" MES and just picked up a new 40" MES with remote.
> 
> Let me swap controllers and see if it fires up the old one.
> 
> Todd


Todd,

Did you find out if the controllers are interchangeable, yet??


----------



## bobbygee (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah Todd,spill the beans.. are they interchangeable?Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, It Works!

I called Customer Service, and they were not sure of the final $$$, but the controller and remote should be available in December.

My 40" MES is 10* off on the meat probe, so make sure you check the probes on your MES for accuracy!

Todd


----------



## handymanherb (Nov 23, 2010)

I seen Sam's had the 40 with the remote


----------

